# My Daughter In Florida



## 4GSR (Sep 9, 2017)

I was notified by a local police officer that my daughter in Florida is dead.   Right now, all I know is she shot herself.  I know he had something to do with it but no way to prove it.  He said my grand daughters are okay for the moment.  Until the hurricane passes, there is not much I can do but sit and wait and mourn.  Please keep me and my family in your prayers as we will need all the help I can get in the days ahead.  I will be off line for now.

Ken


----------



## francist (Sep 9, 2017)

Oh my gosh, Ken. My deepest sympathies to you and your family.

-frank


----------



## Bamban (Sep 9, 2017)

Dang, beyond belief. Our thoughts and prayers. RIP, lady.


----------



## bss1 (Sep 9, 2017)

Wow, so sorry Ken. Prayers sent.


----------



## David S (Sep 9, 2017)

Oh no Ken.  I am sure that I saw your concern about your daughter and kids in another thread and you were concerned.
My deepest and most sincere condolences.  

David


----------



## kvt (Sep 9, 2017)

Ken,   My deepest condolences,   This is another item that you did not need on top of all the rest.   We will keep you and your family in our prayers.   Keep us advised.


----------



## mikey (Sep 9, 2017)

Ken, my deep and sincere condolences to you and your family. My prayers and thoughts are with you all during this agonizing time.


----------



## Tozguy (Sep 9, 2017)

Ken, the whole bunch of us are with you, sending you the best energy and vibes.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 10, 2017)

Oh my dear God , so sorry to hear and heartache you and your family are going through. Hoping and praying you can get to you grand babies. Be safe take care of your family. In my prayers


----------



## Sandia (Sep 10, 2017)

Ken, praying for you and your family.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 10, 2017)

OMG, Ken I am at a loss for words here. Our prayers go out to you and you family for sure.

 "Bill"


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 10, 2017)

Thank you guys for your thoughts and prayers. 

I will be hanging in and out here from time to time to try to keep my mind off of things.  

There' nothing I can do until the hurricane has passed and people start coming back to work over in Florida. I can't talk about details right now until I've had a chance to talk to authorities about what happen. Along with locating my daughters remains. Not what a dad needs to go thru, ever!

Ken


----------



## sgisler (Sep 10, 2017)

Good Lord no, parents shouldn't have to bury their kids. So sorry for your loss. God's peace to you and your family. 


Stan
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 10, 2017)

Ken,
Sorry to hear! 
Clearly the worst thing that can happen to a father.
Prayers.

Daryl
MN


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 10, 2017)

My condolences Ken. Can't think of anything tougher. Prayers sent. Mike


----------



## core-oil (Sep 10, 2017)

Ken,
The news you have recieved is the worst any parent could ever wish to hear, I am deeply saddened to hear of this tragic loss ,  You and your family, are in our thoughts and prayers, May the love of our Lord , comfort you at this terrible time.


----------



## brino (Sep 10, 2017)

Ken, I have spent some time trying to find words....none seem adequate.

My deepest condolences. I cannot begin to imagine what you and your family are going thru.
A horrible circumstance made worse by the forced delay of weather.

Try to stay strong and know that there are many people here thinking of you.
Those girls are going to need some stability.

Brian


----------



## extropic (Sep 11, 2017)

Parents aren't supposed to survive their children.

Maybe helping your granddaughters, however possible, can be some distraction from your grief.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 11, 2017)

Oh man, very sorry to hear Ken! Very sorry for your loss, my condolences to you & your family. Please let us know if there's anything we can do.


----------



## wawoodman (Sep 11, 2017)

Very sorry to hear, Ken. Let us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## mcostello (Sep 11, 2017)

We are here for You, You talk We will help.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 11, 2017)

Ken, I'm sorry. My condolences, and we'll say a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## Mark_f (Sep 11, 2017)

Ken,
I just don't know what to say. This should not happen to ANYONE. I'm at a loss for words, but my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## richl (Sep 11, 2017)

Sorry,. Completely at a lack for words here... God bless you and your family...
Many prayers for you...

Rich


----------



## chips&more (Sep 11, 2017)

So very, very sorry to hear. Sending hope and prayers.


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 11, 2017)

Praying.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin W (Sep 12, 2017)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Sep 12, 2017)

So sorry to hear this. May the Lord bless you and the girls through this time.


----------



## psaginaw (Sep 12, 2017)

I will hold you and your family in the light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 13, 2017)

A little update on my daughter.  We did get ahold of the Medical Examiner in Ft Pierce.  They have her body waiting to do an autopsy.  Once that was done, they will notify us and send us the necessary paperwork to sigh and return for her body release to a funeral home nearby.

Again, thank everyone for your thoughts and prayers.  It's not over with yet.  It's slowly turning into a nightmare for us here.


----------



## jocat54 (Sep 13, 2017)

Ken,
I have been keeping up on this and haven't replied, sorry--I just can't find the words to tell you how sorry I am for you having to go through this. You and your family are in my prayers though.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 15, 2017)

We are slowly working on funeral arrangements in Florida and a memorial here at home.   If anyone wants to donate to the memorial to help cover funeral expenses, contact me privately and I'll provide the information.

Again, thank you.

Ken


----------



## RandyM (Sep 15, 2017)




----------

